# 605.9 radio



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

ok i updated the 605.9 radio and renamed the otacerts.zip and i had not received an OTA update which is good.....but i flash it the first time and when rebooted before i renamed the file but have not update so am i good for now since i didnt get the OTA update? but I'm afraid to go to bed and it update over night... but since i didnt get the update on first install i should be good right?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

The radios do not make your phone update. They are just radios. If you phone is going to try to update it will do it regardless of what radios you're using. The radios causing your phone to update is a myth started at XDA and drug over here.

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

It cool I had it for like an hour back to 605.3 just to be safe


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> It cool I had it for like an hour back to 605.3 just to be safe


...

Drunk texted from my MIUI Thunderbolt.


----------

